# Knot removal tip!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I just found a good way to get out tight knots in bad places. Kodi developed a fair-sized knot RIGHT in the soft inner part of his arm pit. I don't fight about knots there… They don't show if they are cut, and I refuse to hurt him over them. The problem with this one was it was SO close to the loose skin in that area, and he wasn't helping, with his wiggling around. (He is NOT a "lie on his side and let me work on things dog! ) 

Trying to assess how close the knot was to his skin, I found that I could slide my Buttercomb between the two. Problem solved! I just left the comb there, and carefully cut away at the knot, cutting as little hair as possible, but knowing that I COULDN'T nick him if he moved wrong, because the comb was between the scissors and his skin.

I was able to get the knot out quickly, painlessly and without bloodshed. 

Obviously, this isn't a great technique for areas that would show, but you can also SEE those areas better when you are working on them. I doubt that a judge would ever see (or feel) where I cut this knot out, even on a show dog.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Good tip! Jack has a couple of mats in 'sensitive' areas which I can't get. I will give this a try.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Timely tip; part of our evening ritual has been sitting on the sofa with the cornstarch and working on just those very knots that form under her Curli harness.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Good tip, Karen, thank you! I've got a teeny little 'face' comb that would be really good for getting in a tight corner… those under-arm matts are horrible and I've never dared cut them out before for all the reasons you say; what has helped me a lot is the Warren London Hydrating Butter - if you rub a bit in and just leave it for a while (sometimes I leave it overnight) then the matts come out more easily.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Great tip Karen, I also use sizers with a rounded end so I don't ever have worry about the tip,not sure where I got them but they are great. Lots of Mats with the winter snow/coat wearing times! Love the snow though!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oops... scissors, wish we had spell check on this! HAHA


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Great tip Karen, I also use sizers with a rounded end so I don't ever have worry about the tip,not sure where I got them but they are great. Lots of Mats with the winter snow/coat wearing times! Love the snow though!


My small pair (from Sally's) DOES have rounded tips. But the blades themselves are SO razor shape that I've cut MYSELF when working on him a couple of times, and not even NOTICED until I saw blood all over him!!! So I am acutely aware that I could cut him and he wouldn't even be aware of it either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> oops... scissors, wish we had spell check on this! HAHA


Yeah, I figured it out!  I wouldn't mind spell check&#8230; What I AHTE is "autocorrect. I am perfectly capable of making my OWN mistakes, and MINE rarely change the meaning. The autocorrect can come up with some doozies!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I figured it out!  I wouldn't mind spell check&#8230; What I AHTE is "autocorrect. I am perfectly capable of making my OWN mistakes, and MINE rarely change the meaning. The autocorrect can come up with some doozies!


Sometimes autodoozies are actually quite funny&#8230;.but I agree, it can also be incredibly annoying, so I can see why you AHTE it!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like that tip. Lately I haven't spent as much time grooming. Yesterday after about a mo got the sisters cleaned up. I have a new attitude and that is cut when the mat doesn't come out easy. Honestly I cant even tell where I just cut out the mat. I also found on the ones that are close to the skin if I cut above and turn my comb vertical I can loosen the rest much easier. Mine get more mats on their legs and behind the ears. Not to much under the arm pits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Sometimes autodoozies are actually quite funny&#8230;.but I agree, it can also be incredibly annoying, so I can see why you AHTE it!!!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Karen, that's a great idea. I too, cut rather than torture. The comb barrier is brilliant! Although, sometimes cutting too much too bluntly will actually increase matting in that area. But sometimes it can't be helped. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, that's a great idea. I too, cut rather than torture. The comb barrier is brilliant! Although, sometimes cutting too much too bluntly will actually increase matting in that area. But sometimes it can't be helped. Thanks for the tip.


Yes, if it were a huge mat, i wouldn't do this. But it wasn't that big, and right in his arm pit, where i knew it wouldn't show. I also agree, this is one of those "last resort" meausres.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yes, if it were a huge mat, i wouldn't do this. But it wasn't that big, and right in his arm pit, where i knew it wouldn't show. I also agree, this is one of those "last resort" meausres.


I agree re last resorts; it's only in the last year or so that I've taken to chopping matts off Tycho, who is now 7; I think when they shaved so much hair off his poor little backside when he had to have his anal glands removed, and he looked such a raggedy thing anyway, and was recovering from the surgery, I got a bit more ruthless with the scissors rather than put him through lengthy de-matting. I even trim his fringe (bangs) a bit now. But I've never ever cut a matt with Cuba other than one or two in armpits. The comb trick will certainly make that last resort safer and easier.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

The comb works great if you have to cut around sensitive areas, too. Manny had diarrhea several days ago and he had poop matted around his bottom. The comb worked great to pull up the poo hair so I didn't have to cut anymore than I had too...also did a great job of protecting "the boys" from my shaky and inexperienced hands!

I can't wait until I can take him to a groomer who knows what they're doing! Just a couple more weeks!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

DawnH said:


> The comb works great if you have to cut around sensitive areas, too. Manny had diarrhea several days ago and he had poop matted around his bottom. The comb worked great to pull up the poo hair so I didn't have to cut anymore than I had too...also did a great job of protecting "the boys" from my shaky and inexperienced hands!
> 
> I can't wait until I can take him to a groomer who knows what they're doing! Just a couple more weeks!


I wish I had the courage to go to a groomer! I'm super wary of them, perhaps unfairly? How do you ever know you've got a good one? I suppose by word of mouth, staying with your dog to watch what they do, and by your dog's keenness or otherwise to return??


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Lalla said:


> I wish I had the courage to go to a groomer! I'm super wary of them, perhaps unfairly? How do you ever know you've got a good one? I suppose by word of mouth, staying with your dog to watch what they do, and by your dog's keenness or otherwise to return??


I'm also wary as I've never had to use a groomer. A friend/vet recommended one to me but I think that someone else owns the business now and my friend has retired because of illness so I don't want to bother her with checking it out. I went to that business and another one and really liked the other one better because you could watch them handle your dog...the recommended groomer wouldn't let you see the grooming area. I'm going to check out a couple more but I'm getting impatient waiting. Manny will complete his final shots in a couple of weeks so hopefully I'll have found one by them.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

DawnH said:


> I'm also wary as I've never had to use a groomer. A friend/vet recommended one to me but I think that someone else owns the business now and my friend has retired because of illness so I don't want to bother her with checking it out. I went to that business and another one and really liked the other one better because you could watch them handle your dog...the recommended groomer wouldn't let you see the grooming area. I'm going to check out a couple more but I'm getting impatient waiting. Manny will complete his final shots in a couple of weeks so hopefully I'll have found one by them.


Good luck, Dawn, let us know how it goes! I've given up for now; I was recommended one by a friend who owns my first Coton, Pamba's mother - she said this groomer was great, so I got in touch, but there are no vacancies and a long waiting list, so I'm back to square one. But I enjoy grooming them myself most of the time. I get a bit nervous if ever I go away for a few days and leave my husband in charge, he hasn't got a clue and wouldn't dare touch the dogs!!!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I've trimmed Manny's feet but you can tell I did it! lol He was much better when I bathed him yesterday and seemed to tolerate the blow dryer more than he did the last two times I bathed him. He also seems to enjoy brushing so I guess that's a plus. Hope you can find someone you like and trust.


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

HELP This is so timely. I took Lola to the groomers at Petsmart and they wanted to shave her completely. I had that done once before and it broke my heart and actually changed her personality. What do you do with cornstarch?? and where can I get Warren London Hydrating Butter?? how do work them out?? I will go to Sally's and get the rounded tipped scissors. Anything anyone can tell me will be so appreciated. How does everyone feel about the groomers at Petsmart? Is it better to go to a private groomer? Thank you so much, Ileana (Lola's Mom)


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Lalla said:


> Good luck, Dawn, let us know how it goes! I've given up for now; I was recommended one by a friend who owns my first Coton, Pamba's mother - she said this groomer was great, so I got in touch, but there are no vacancies and a long waiting list, so I'm back to square one.


I hope that you were added to the list!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

ileanakaf said:


> HELP This is so timely. I took Lola to the groomers at Petsmart and they wanted to shave her completely. I had that done once before and it broke my heart and actually changed her personality. What do you do with cornstarch?? and where can I get Warren London Hydrating Butter?? how do work them out?? I will go to Sally's and get the rounded tipped scissors. Anything anyone can tell me will be so appreciated. How does everyone feel about the groomers at Petsmart? Is it better to go to a private groomer? Thank you so much, Ileana (Lola's Mom)


Amazon has Warren London, needless to say! 
Amazon.com: Warren London Hydrating Butter for Dogs, Guava and Mango: Pet Supplies
I think my number one bit of advice would be 'Don't Panic'!! It's not Syria. This is just a knot. They are horrible, but they are not life-threatening, ileanakaf!!!
Our dogs pick up on our anxiety SO quickly. Take your time, and take it easy. If you squidge a bit of hydrating butter, or a good dematting spray:
http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/dematting-spray-dogs-6432.html
work it into the knot gently, and then tease it out with the tip of a comb. At the worst , you can slide the blade of your scissors through the matt, working away from Lola's body, and slide it through to cut the matt lenghtwise, as it were, rather than chopping it off square. Well, anyway, that's what I do in desperation sometimes, others will have other tips, I'm sure.


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm inspired.:amen:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I love your photograph, she looks so sweet!!


----------

